

The future of communications is passive. - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/08/03/the-future-of-communications-is-passive/

======
sh1mmer
I think he raises two really interesting points

* How do I choose which things I want to share when most sharing becomes more ambient?

* How do we filter which things we want to see?

I think the second problem is being worked on a lot more right now than the
first.

I also think that we should consider the issue of privacy. In order to give
better recommendations a company needs more data, where is the balance between
the best recommendations and handing over too much information to one company.
Is there a way of providing recommendations with distributed data so that no
one company has access to it all?

------
charlesju
I think it's a strange that some of the most liberal people in the world (bay
area hippies, yay!) are also some of the biggest advocates to break down
privacy barriers. For better or worse, I am personally in this camp as well.

But good post, I totally agree that the current phase of communication is
going to be passive broadcasting. I think a more interesting question is ...
what's next?

------
tocomment
How does he get his del.icio.us feed into Facebook?

~~~
mspeiser
You can do it in any of these four ways (and likely many more).

1\. There is a Delicious FB application. That's how I have done it
historically.

2\. Facebook added FriendFeed like features into its core functionality. I now
have a direct Delicious feed into FB.

3\. You can feed Delicious into FriendFeed and then install the FriendFeed
application into FB.

4\. You can get an RSS feed for your Delicious bookmarks and use that to
directly feed into FB, FriendFeed, etc...

